# Tonight 6.30pm COD WAW XBOX 360



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

anyone up for a game, I'll probably go online in a few mins but would anyone be up for a few games.

I'm only on till 8ish

Eddy1987 is my gamertag:thumb:

edit: as I won't be checking here to often as I'm now playing, if you wanna game just add me


----------

